# hello - another newbie



## Jane96 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi everyone, I joined this site a few weeks back but have only just worked up the courage to post!

Have been ttc for 2 years, went through all the tests and it turns out I have something wrong with my f/tubes and if I want a baby I have to have IVF.

So we're paying for 1 lot of treatment at Manchester CARE, as the waiting list for NHS is 18 mnths/2 yrs - just didn't want to wait that long twiddling our thumbs doing nothing! 

We've just started our 1st IVF attempt, I've actually just injected myself for the 1st time today . I'm anxious and excited about the whole thing at the same time.

I'm glad I found this site - it looks friendly and full of info


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Jane

Welcome to FF! I am pleased you plucked up the courage to join us. You certainly won't regret it.

Wishing you lots of luck with the IVF.

Why not join the Summer Rainbow cycle buddies? You will get lots of support there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=46;action=display;threadid=9533;start=30#msg143030

If there is anything you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hiya Jane- Just wanted to welcome you to FF. I remember the first time I posted- I was really nervous, now I'm an addict . Bet the same will happen to you. 

Best of luck with your IVF - If your ever at a loose end you could try the chat room. It really helped me out in my 2ww. I would have gone insane without it. 

Lots of love Emma 73


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

just wanted to wish u a warm welcome to fertility friends

I hope that u find it as helpful and supportive as i have

also now very addicted too


----------

